# Pop-up sprinklers on Spikes help



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

I have a narrow odd shaped area that I wish to try to water with pop-up spray sprinklers on sprinkler spikes. It runs about 55' long but begins to curve at 32'. The widest grass area from the road is 10'.



Yes those are mushrooms I had growing earlier in the spring. I've purchased 15' 5/8" hoses to tie together. Most likely running 2 sprinklers at 180 degrees (90 far end) at one time but could add a 3rd pending on pressure. Needing assistance on which sprinklers to get from link below which will be on 3" risers.

https://www.rona.ca/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/RonaAjaxCatalogSearchView?storeId=10151&catalogId=10051&langId=-1&searchKey=RonaEN&content=&keywords=Orbit+pop-up+sprinkler


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

If the riser itself is 3" above the ground + an extra inch or whatever for the spike then just get some small 2" pop ups with an adjustable spray like they have there. Their prices seem very jacked up though, they list 2" popup's as twice as e xpensive as a 4", and then have a 4" for $10 and a 4" for $6, but show a 12" popup for image on one...

Regardless you probably want the lowest profile you can get like 2" and bury your spikes as deep as you can the hose hookup allows. In theory if you had a 2" popup with the base at ground level, when the middle pops up another 2" you'd be at 4" which is equivalent to what people would have buried in their irrigation, a 4" popup buried to ground level that pops up 4 inches above ground. You dont want it to be too high because the spray patterns are meant to be at a specific height, if you just stick a 4" popup on a 3" stake you probably wouldnt get much water around the base of the sprinkler.

Your plan for 2 180's + a 90 makes sense based on that picture and I'd be surprised if your water pressure was so low you couldnt run 3.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. So you are suggesting Model #91334?
https://www.rona.ca/en/pop-up-sprinkler-head-adjustable-nozzle-2-38095319

Just curious...what does 12' adjustable pattern mean?

The image on Model #91332 says 2" pop-up but 4' adjustable pattern.
https://www.rona.ca/en/pop-up-sprinkler-head-adjustable-nozzle-4-38095324

I'll be getting the zinc spikes from Amazon but guessing by the image it looks like about an inch from the hose to the top. I think the store carries shorter risers...go shorter or stick with 3"?

I was making the assumption of the pressure because I only have 2 bibs. Where I live we are restricted to watering two days a week in a 5 hour window so I'm using both bibs at the same time.

Added: so if 12' adjustable pattern is the radius, I will need to overlap so it would make more sense to run 3 at 15' (hose length) apart?


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Got my spikes so I'm set. Connected the pressure gauge to the bib. Reading was 80 psi fully open. Did several 5 gallon bucket tests and average was 45 seconds... seems low I'm guessing. Sprinklers are .25-2.25 gpm @ 25 psi.

300/45=6.66

So I should be okay using 3 sprinklers full distance per zone correct?


----------

